# Rücklaufsperre defekt, wie reparieren?



## Ronny Kohlmann (25. November 2011)

Hallo liebes Forum,

an meiner Karpfenrolle (Stationärrolle) ist die Rücklaufsperre kaputt, ich kann die Rolle also vorwärts und auch rückwärts drehen und müsste beim Anschlag die Spule festhalten, um keine Perücke zu bekommen.

Ich bin leider absolut kein Bastler. Kann ich die Rolle auseinander nehmen, ein Schräubchen festziehen und alles funktioniert wieder?


----------



## HD4ever (25. November 2011)

*AW: Rücklaufsperre defekt, wie reparieren?*

ja mach doch mal ! :m
denke so wirst du nix an tips bekommen hier #c ... gibt tausende verschiedene Rollen, nix an infos zu der Rolle und kann ja immer mal bei jeweiligen etwas anders sein.
entweder mal selber reingucken oder die Rolle mal beim Händler des Vertrauens zur Reparatur abgeben


----------



## Ronny Kohlmann (25. November 2011)

*AW: Rücklaufsperre defekt, wie reparieren?*



HD4ever schrieb:


> ja mach doch mal ! :m
> denke so wirst du nix an tips bekommen hier #c ... gibt tausende verschiedene Rollen, nix an infos zu der Rolle und kann ja immer mal bei jeweiligen etwas anders sein.
> entweder mal selber reingucken oder die Rolle mal beim Händler des Vertrauens zur Reparatur abgeben



Ach so, ich dachte das Prinzip von Stationärrollen wäre immer gleich. Muss ich wohl zum Händler gehen...


----------



## ToxicToolz (25. November 2011)

*AW: Rücklaufsperre defekt, wie reparieren?*

Warum, sag doch erstmal um welche Rolle es sich handelt. Evtl. ist es nen Problem was schon 100 mal gelöst wurde.


Gruß Toxe


----------



## Ronny Kohlmann (25. November 2011)

*AW: Rücklaufsperre defekt, wie reparieren?*

Hallo ToxicToolz,

es handelt sich um eine TREND Free Wheeler --> http://www.schmela-angelshop.de/-0-96/-278.html mit Wormshaftgetriebe


----------



## Taxidermist (25. November 2011)

*AW: Rücklaufsperre defekt, wie reparieren?*

Eine mögliche Ursache wird sein dass sich am Umstellhebel irgend etwas ausgehängt oder gebrochen ist.
Ich würde auch die Rolle mal aufmachen und da mal nachschauen, ob es 
Ursache ist.
Ich frage mich sowieso warum dieses Teil überhaupt an einer Rolle vorhanden sein muss?
Bei einer meiner Lieblingsrollen, der Slammer, gibt es das erst gar nicht
und mich hat ist dieses Fehlen noch nie gestört!
Einfach ein unötiges Teil welches, wie man hier sehen kann, kaput gehen kann!

Taxidermist


----------



## Taxidermist (25. November 2011)

*AW: Rücklaufsperre defekt, wie reparieren?*

Entschuldigung nicht gegen dich, aber bei dem Teil, würde ich vorausgesetzt da ist keine Garantie drauf, den Deckel der Tonne aufmachen
und nach Einwurf wieder schließen!
Wenn du mit einfachen Mitteln nichts selbst reparieren kannst, lohnt es sich sicher nicht noch "Fachkräfte" zu bezahlen, um eine Reparatur vorzunehmen!
Ich bezweifle dass du dafür überhaupt Ersatzteile bekommst.

Taxidermist


----------



## ToxicToolz (25. November 2011)

*AW: Rücklaufsperre defekt, wie reparieren?*

Hab och grad mal geschaut, also ohne Garantie würde ich die jetzt och nich mehr in den Handel schleppen. Es gab ja schon ne menge Probleme mit anderen Rollen, da war desöfteren festes Fett der Überltäter, da es nichts mehr freigeben konnte. Da war dann nach Reinigung und ÖL alles wieder Okay. 
Nun habe ich aber och grad nen paar Erfahrungen gelesen was Deine Rolle angeht (kenne die selbst nich) und nich einer hat nen gutes Haar an dem Teil gelassen.
Hast Du die Explosionszeichnung der Rolle noch? Wenn ja, dann schraub dat Teil auf und versuch selbst ob noch wat machbar is. (bei Garantie wieder in Handel, is ja klar)


Gruß Toxe


----------



## pike-81 (25. November 2011)

*AW: Rücklaufsperre defekt, wie reparieren?*

Taxidermist spricht mir aus der Seele. Ich setze jetzt auch schon länger die Penn Slammer ein. Absolut robustes Teil ohne Schnickschnack. Falschrum kurbeln mußte ich auch noch nie mit einer Angelrolle...
Petri


----------



## rob (25. November 2011)

*AW: Rücklaufsperre defekt, wie reparieren?*

servus!

ich habe eine shimano baitrunner aero gte 5000, die mir seit neuerstem das selbe problem bereitet.
manchmal geht die sperre und manchmal nicht, obwohl der hebel auf sperre steht.
garantie ist schon lange dahin und explosionszeichnung habe ich ebenso keine mehr.
hab schon angst, dass ich so mal einen fisch alleine keschern muss.
ich finde diese sperre auch total unnötig.

bin etwas ratlos, vielleicht versuch ich es mal mit putzen.
glaube aber nicht, dass es daran liegt.

vielleicht hat ja wer einen tipp für mich.

lg rob


----------



## zanderzone (25. November 2011)

*AW: Rücklaufsperre defekt, wie reparieren?*

Ist auch wirklich so! Wer drillt denn mit der Rücklauf?? Völlig überflüssig!
Wie die anderen aber auch schon geschrieben haben! bei 27,00 € würd ich sie auch wegwerfen! Lohnt sich ja wirklich nicht die Reperaturkosten zu bezahlen..


----------



## Franky (25. November 2011)

*AW: Rücklaufsperre defekt, wie reparieren?*



rob schrieb:


> servus!
> 
> ich habe eine shimano baitrunner aero gte 5000, die mir seit neuerstem das selbe problem bereitet.
> manchmal geht die sperre und manchmal nicht, obwohl der hebel auf sperre steht.
> ...



Seas Rob...
http://fish.shimano-eu.com/media/fishing/techdocs/en/BTAGTE5000C_v1_m56577569830669980.pdf
Kuckma - extra für Dich ne Explosionszeichnung  :m
Wenn ich das richtig interpretiere, hat das Ding kein Nadellager? Auf jeden Fall lohnt sich eine Reinigung von allem um das Teil 7409 herum. Mit Petroleum oder WD40 entfetten, abtrocknen und mit Öl und neuem leichten Fett (z.B. Schmierfix von LiquiMoly, Kugellagerfett von Nigrin (beides wasserbeständig)) wieder zusammenbasteln


----------



## Ronny Kohlmann (25. November 2011)

*AW: Rücklaufsperre defekt, wie reparieren?*

@all: erstmal eine Stellungnahme zur "Wer-billig-kauft-kauft-2x"-Fraktion

Ihr habt Recht. Zu meiner Verteidigung ;-)

Ich habe mir vor 2 Jahren, angeregt durch unglaublich viele positive Kommentare, 2 Karpfenruten und die beiden Rollen als Angebot im Setgekauft, da ich spontan zum "Carphunting" eingeladen wurde und kein eigenes Tackle hatte. Also nur zum Reinschnuppern ins Karpfenangeln.

Die im Set erhaltenen Ruten und Rollen machten zwei Jahre (!) lang einen tollen Eindruck, nur die Bremse der Rollen lief mit der Zeit nicht mehr flüssig.
Dass bei dem Preis nach zwei Jahren eine Rolle das zeitliche segnet, überrascht mich nicht.

Dass der Defekt wohl nicht mit 2 Handgriffen zu beheben ist, ist zwar Schade, aber wundern tuts mich nicht. Zumindest die beiden Ruten sind ihr Geld mehr als wert.



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Eine mögliche Ursache wird sein dass sich am Umstellhebel irgend etwas ausgehängt oder gebrochen ist.
> Ich würde auch die Rolle mal aufmachen und da mal nachschauen, ob es
> Ursache ist.
> Ich frage mich sowieso warum dieses Teil überhaupt an einer Rolle vorhanden sein muss?
> ...



Die Explosionszeichnungen habe ich nicht mehr, angesichts meines handwerklichen Geschicks lasse ich auch spontane Basteleien lieber bleiben.

Eine Rücklaufsperre finde ich sehr komfortabel. Ich kann die Rute aus dem Halter nehmen, ohne die Spule festzuhalten (die sonst Schnur freigeben würde). Das gleiche beim Anschlag (nutze die Kombos auch für Hecht). Die Überraschung war groß, als ich beim letzten Angeln anhauen wollte, die Kurbel sich wie wild dreht und mir eine 1a Perücke entgegenguckt.
Ich wusste gar nicht, dass es Rollen ohne Rücklaufsperre gibt.

Die Slammer hatte ich bereits ins Auge gefasst, aber die fehlende Rücklaufsperre ist für mich ein fetter Minuspunkt.


----------



## locotus (25. November 2011)

*AW: Rücklaufsperre defekt, wie reparieren?*

ich glaub du verstehts da was falsch. Fehlende Rücklaufsperre heißt, die Rollen können bauartbedingt niemals rückwärts drehen, ergo kann dir oben genanntes Missgeschick nicht passieren.


----------



## Ronny Kohlmann (25. November 2011)

*AW: Rücklaufsperre defekt, wie reparieren?*

Ahh, dann ist die Rücklaufsperre ja wirklich großer Unsinn...


----------



## Firehawk81 (25. November 2011)

*AW: Rücklaufsperre defekt, wie reparieren?*



Ronny Kohlmann schrieb:


> Ahh, dann ist die Rücklaufsperre ja wirklich großer Unsinn...



Oh man, jetzt muss ich doch mal was sagen.

Gib mir mal bitte einen vernünftigen Grund warum eine Rücklaufsperre "großer Unsinn" sein soll.

Es gibt sogar Menschen die über die Rücklaufsperre drillen. Ich gehöre zwar nicht dazu aber ich habe es schon gesehen. (ist interessant)

Will dich nicht angreifen oder so, wollte dir nur eine andere Sichtweise aufzeigen.


----------



## Ronny Kohlmann (25. November 2011)

*AW: Rücklaufsperre defekt, wie reparieren?*



Firehawk81 schrieb:


> Oh man, jetzt muss ich doch mal was sagen.
> 
> Gib mir mal bitte einen vernünftigen Grund warum eine Rücklaufsperre "großer Unsinn" sein soll.
> 
> ...



Kein Problem.

Wie einige meiner Vorgänger schon schrieben, ist dies ein weiteres Teil, das kaputt gehen kann.
Ich habe in 16 Angeljahren noch nie den Rücklauf benutzt, scheinbar geht es anderen auch so. Das sollte als Grund, die Rücklaufsperre (vielmehr den Rücklauf) als großen Unsinn zu betrachten, ausreichen. ;-)

Wo siehst du denn den Vorteil eines Rücklaufes, außer dass manche Menschen (du nicht und ich auch nicht und ich kenne auch keinen) damit drillen?


----------



## Taxidermist (25. November 2011)

*AW: Rücklaufsperre defekt, wie reparieren?*



> Eine Rücklaufsperre finde ich sehr komfortabel. Ich kann die Rute aus dem Halter nehmen, ohne die Spule festzuhalten (die sonst Schnur  freigeben würde). Das gleiche beim Anschlag (nutze die Kombos auch für  Hecht). Die Überraschung war groß, als ich beim letzten Angeln anhauen  wollte, die Kurbel sich wie wild dreht und mir eine 1a Perücke  entgegenguckt.
> Ich wusste gar nicht, dass es Rollen ohne Rücklaufsperre gibt.
> 
> Die Slammer hatte ich bereits ins Auge gefasst, aber die fehlende Rücklaufsperre ist für mich ein fetter Minuspunkt.


Die genannte Slammer sollte auch nur als ein Beispiel dazu dienen die Unnötigkeit eines Rücklaufs bei Angelrollen zu belegen!
Da ich sie auch nur zum Spinnfischen und Köderfischangeln benutze,
habe ich die "fehlende" Funktion nie vermisst.
Bei einer Freilaufrolle mag dies anders sein, obwohl wenn ich bei der Slammer etwas Schnur freigeben möchte, so öffne ich einfach den Schnurfangbügel, welches nicht mehr Aufwand ist als den Hebel umlegen und rückwärts kurbeln.
Der einzig logische Grund für die Existenz dieser Funktion und des Rückwärtsdrillens, wie es die zwei Clowns von Profiblinker praktizieren,
ist es, dass Schnurverdrallen zu verhindern, wenn man im Normalmodus gegen die ablaufende Schnur bei geöffneter Bremse ankurbelt!
Also kurbeln die zwei Jungs beim Drillen rückwärts.
Millionen anderer Angler (so ich auch) kurbeln halt einfach nicht, wenn die Schnur über die Bremse (hörbar!), abgezogen wird und verhindern auf die Weise ein eventuelles Verdrallen der Schnur!
Durch sogenanntes "Pumpen" bekommt man aber dennoch Schnur aufgewickelt.

Taxidermist


----------



## Franky (25. November 2011)

*AW: Rücklaufsperre defekt, wie reparieren?*

Ich mag mich täuschen, aber irgendwie passt hier was nicht?!? :q
Rücklaufsperre heisst für mich, dass dieses Ding den "Rückwärtsgang" einer Rolle blockiert und ich ausschließlich Schnur aufnehmen kann. Wenn ich schnur abwickeln will, geht das nur über den offenen Bügel bzw. über die Bremse...
Ich oute mich mal: ich drille auch ausschließlich mit aktivierter Rücklaufsperre! :q:q:q Höchstwahrscheinlich gehöre ich dann auch einer kleinen Majorität der Anglerschaft an, kann damit aber bestens leben  :q:q:q 
Wenn man schon dieses kleine komfortable Teil in der Rolle hat, sollte man es auch nutzen - Rückwärtsdriller kann ich nicht wirklich verstehen! (Auch wenn die mich jetzt dafür hauen wollen/werden )


----------



## zanderzone (25. November 2011)

*AW: Rücklaufsperre defekt, wie reparieren?*

Was wir sagen wollten ist, dass der Rückgang an Rollen völlig überflüssig ist.
Nich die Sperre! Gut ist, das die Sperre da ist, weil sonst die Rolle ja "immer" rückwärts laufen würde! ;-)


----------



## Taxidermist (25. November 2011)

*AW: Rücklaufsperre defekt, wie reparieren?*



> Ich mag mich täuschen, aber irgendwie passt hier was nicht?!? :q


Du hast recht, da haben wir b.z.w. ich die ganze Zeit Begriffsverwechselung betrieben!
Ich meinte jedenfalls diesen Schalter den man aktiviert um Rückwärts zu kurbeln, nicht jedoch die durchaus sinnvolle Rücklaufsperre.

@ Alle, sorry fürs Missverständnis!
Na glücklicherweise hat es jemand bemerkt.

Taxidermist


----------



## antonio (25. November 2011)

*AW: Rücklaufsperre defekt, wie reparieren?*



Franky schrieb:


> Ich mag mich täuschen, aber irgendwie passt hier was nicht?!? :q
> Rücklaufsperre heisst für mich, dass dieses Ding den "Rückwärtsgang" einer Rolle blockiert und ich ausschließlich Schnur aufnehmen kann. Wenn ich schnur abwickeln will, geht das nur über den offenen Bügel bzw. über die Bremse...
> Ich oute mich mal: ich drille auch ausschließlich mit aktivierter Rücklaufsperre! :q:q:q Höchstwahrscheinlich gehöre ich dann auch einer kleinen Majorität der Anglerschaft an, kann damit aber bestens leben  :q:q:q
> Wenn man schon dieses kleine komfortable Teil in der Rolle hat, sollte man es auch nutzen - Rückwärtsdriller kann ich nicht wirklich verstehen! (Auch wenn die mich jetzt dafür hauen wollen/werden )



doch das paßt schon und du gehörst nicht zur minderheit sondern zur mehrheit.
oder kurbelst du rückwärts beim drillen.
die möglichkeit des ausschaltens der rücklaufsperre ist vom prinzip her sinnlos.
bei einigen rollen(slammer sargus etc.) gibts ja deswegen die permanente rücklaufsperre also rückwärtskurbeln ist gar nicht erst möglich.

antonio


----------



## pike-81 (25. November 2011)

*AW: Rücklaufsperre defekt, wie reparieren?*

Um nochmal einen draufzusetzen (he,he)
Rückwärtsdrillen, damit die Schnur nicht verdrallt??? Nie gehört, gesehen, gemacht...
@taxdermist: Von der Slammer gibt es sogar eine Freilaufvariante...


----------



## rob (25. November 2011)

*AW: Rücklaufsperre defekt, wie reparieren?*

ich hab mal ein video von einem typen in england gesehen, der fischte ohne rücklaufsperre.
er verwendete den rücklauf quasi als bremse.

die eigentliche bremse hatte er zugeknallt.
wenn der fisch flüchtete, gab er mit der rückwärtsdrehung schnur frei. 
für mich wäre das nichts, sah ein wenig angestrengt aus:q
er fischte auf große barben in einem kleinen fluss.

@ franky: danke!!

lg rob


----------



## Katteker (25. November 2011)

*AW: Rücklaufsperre defekt, wie reparieren?*

Ich würde mir nie eine Rolle ohne "entriegelbare" Rücklaufsperre kaufen!

Spinner, Wobbler, Pose, Blei (usw.) zu weit eingekurbelt und das Teil hängt direkt unter der Rutenspitze: Kurz Rücklaufsperre aus, 1-2 Umdrehungen zurück und fertig. Ich mach doch nicht jedesmal die Bremse los um den Köder/Pose/Blei wieder etwas abzulassen.

Beim Spinnfischen kurz nicht aufgepasst und der Wirbel/das Stahlvorfach hängt im Spitzenring: Kurz Rücklaufsperre aus, ein Stück zurück, fertig. Ohne an der Bremse rumzufummeln und nachher wieder einstellen zu müssen.

Köderwechsel bei langer Rute: Zu weit eingekurbelt, komme nicht/nur unbequem an den Köder da er einfach zu weit weg/zu hoch hängt, kurz Rücklaufsperre aus, ein Stück zurück und fertig.

Ich kann selten größere Mengen Schnur über die Bremse abziehen ohne mich zu schneiden, vor allem bei geflochtener. Dazu muss die Bremse doch nichtmal zugeballert sein. Daher: Kurz Rücklaufsperre aus... ihr wisst schon.#h

Wer natürlich eh immer mit fast offener Bremse fischt um das "Drillvergnügen" auszudehnen... 
*Möchte ich hier aber keinem unterstellen!!!*

Was ich sagen will: Die Möglichkeit, die Rücklaufsperre auch mal auszuschalten, ist manchmal ganz praktisch.

Aber darüber drillen? Wohl eher eine Modeerscheinung.


----------



## antonio (25. November 2011)

*AW: Rücklaufsperre defekt, wie reparieren?*



Katteker schrieb:


> Ich würde mir nie eine Rolle ohne "entriegelbare" Rücklaufsperre kaufen!
> 
> Spinner, Wobbler, Pose, Blei (usw.) zu weit eingekurbelt und das Teil hängt direkt unter der Rutenspitze: Kurz Rücklaufsperre aus, 1-2 Umdrehungen zurück und fertig. Ich mach doch nicht jedesmal die Bremse los um den Köder/Pose/Blei wieder etwas abzulassen.
> 
> ...



antonio


----------



## pike-81 (25. November 2011)

*AW: Rücklaufsperre defekt, wie reparieren?*

Recht hast Du antonio.
@rob: Zu dem Video hast Du nicht zufällig einen Link? Würde mir das gerne mal ansehen...
Petri


----------



## rob (25. November 2011)

*AW: Rücklaufsperre defekt, wie reparieren?*



pike-81 schrieb:


> Recht hast Du antonio.
> @rob: Zu dem Video hast Du nicht zufällig einen Link? Würde mir das gerne mal ansehen...
> Petri




hi pike!

der film kam so vor 10 jahren auf vhs raus.
denke nicht, dass das jemand digitalisierte und ins netz stellte.
aber, du kannst ja danach suchen.
er hiess "erfolgreich angeln am fluss" und war ein blinker-film!
Des Taylor heisst der angler der ohne rücklaufsperre fischt und durch den film führt.

bei interesse, kann ich dir auch die isbn oder bestellnummer per pm durchgeben.

lg rob


----------



## Katteker (25. November 2011)

*AW: Rücklaufsperre defekt, wie reparieren?*



antonio schrieb:


> geht genauso mit kurz bügel auf



Stimmt. Und wenn man nicht aufpasst rattert der Köder zu Boden und man darf erstmal wieder einkurbeln. Hat auch den Charme, dass bei schlechter Schnur/Rolle, Drall oder zu voller Spule die Schnur in fröhlichen Klängen von der Spule hüpft. 



> die spule per hand zurückgedreht so fest ist keine bremse, daß sie sich nicht drehen läßt



Stimmt. Dann dreh mal schön mit dem kleinen Spulendurchmesser die Schnur ab. Je kleiner die Rolle, desto lustiger wird der Spaß.



> ebenfalls kurz bügel auf



Stimmt. Siehe Anfang.



> viel spaß dabei mit offenem rücklauf geht mit offenem bügel wesentlich perückenfreier.



Noch nie vorgekommen. Zu den Perücken: Siehe Anfang.


Was ändert dein sehr ausführlicher Beitrag daran, dass die abschaltbare Rücklaufsperre auch ganz nützlich sein kann?

So pauschale Aussagen ala "braucht niemand" sind jedenfalls so wertvoll wie das meiste Stammtischgewäsch.

Und komm mir bitte niemand mit: "Ein Teil mehr das kaputt gehen kann". Die meisten Jahre als Angler hab ich mit den billigsten Billigrollen gefischt und fast alles war kaputt, aber nicht die Rücklaufsperre.

Wie oft hab ich diese Aussagen schon gehört: "Nutze ich eh nie". Und dann geht man gemeinsam los, und oh Wunder: Völlig unbewusst wird immer mal wieder kurz der Hebel umgelegt und etwas Schnur abgelassen.

Klar, niemand braucht zwingend eine abschaltbare Rücklaufsperre. Dem Ottonormaldurchschnittsangler macht sie das Leben aber deutlich einfacher. 

Manche meinen ja auch es wäre toll und soooo professionell auf Freilaufrollen zu verzichten, man kann ja die "Betriebsbremse" locker stellen. Klar, geht. Geht aber auch deutlich bequemer. Ähnliches Thema.

BTW: Wirbt eigentlich schon ein Hersteller damit, bewusst Rollen ohne abschaltbare Rücklaufsperre anzubieten? Natürlich mit nach oben korrigiertem Preis, wegen der Innovation?

Muntere Grüße


----------



## Taxidermist (25. November 2011)

*AW: Rücklaufsperre defekt, wie reparieren?*



> So pauschale Aussagen ala "braucht niemand" sind jedenfalls so wertvoll wie das meiste Stammtischgewäsch.


Selbst beim Stippen mit der Match brauche ich den Rückwärtskurbler nicht,nie und nimmer und stell dir vor es ist auch zu schaffen eine zu hoch gekurbelte Montage über den Schnurfangbügel geordnet abzulassen,
vorausgesetzt man hat den Finger vorn an der Spulenkante.
Ich behaupte mal weiterhin, der Umschalter zum Rückwärtskurbeln ist für mich jedenfalls, egal bei welcher Angelart, unnötig und wird demzufolge nicht benutzt!

Wie weiter vorn schon beschrieben, ist es ein paar Exoten vorbehalten so zu drillen. Wäre für mich einfach zu umständlich und seltsam ruckelig dazu wenn es um Großfische geht.
Ich hatte mal fünf VHS (16 Std.) Kasseten von den Profiblinker Brüdern, die haben ausschlierßlich so gedrillt.Auch Fische wie Großwaller und Störe von 250 Kg im Wolgadelta.
Dabei haben sie heckgebremste Rollen verwendet und es sogar geschafft, als sie ein Getriebe geschrottet haben, die Rolle mit einer bauartgleichen zu wechseln,wohlgemerkt mit einem tobenden Beluga am Band!
Trotzdem ist das eine seltsame Methode zu drillen wenn es einfacher, auch anders geht!
Wozu habe ich schließlich eine Bremse an meiner Rolle und vor allem, die hab ich unter Umständen noch teuer bezahlt, beim Kauf einer guten Rolle.
Aber dieses rückwärtskurbel Drill wäre der für mich einzige Grund für eine Lebensberechtigung dieser Funktion an an einer Rolle, aber da ich nicht so drille, weiß ich sicher dieses Detail ist für mich vollkommen unnötig!

Taxidermist


----------



## Katteker (25. November 2011)

*AW: Rücklaufsperre defekt, wie reparieren?*

Moin.



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Selbst beim Stippen mit der Match brauche ich den Rückwärtskurbler nicht,nie und nimmer und stell dir vor es ist auch zu schaffen eine zu hoch gekurbelte Montage über den Schnurfangbügel geordnet abzulassen,
> vorausgesetzt man hat den Finger vorn an der Spulenkante.
> Ich behaupte mal weiterhin, der Umschalter zum Rückwärtskurbeln ist für mich jedenfalls, egal bei welcher Angelart, unnötig und wird demzufolge nicht benutzt!



Einigen wir uns darauf, dass es Geschmacks- und zum großen Teil wohl auch Gewöhnungssache ist?

Bin von Anfang an ein großer Fan dieses kleinen Hebels und sehe nicht den geringsten Grund dies zu ändern. Will ja auch niemandem aufzwingen die Funktion zu nutzen, aber bei so pauschalen Aussagen schwillt mir der Kamm.



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Wie weiter vorn schon beschrieben, ist es ein paar Exoten vorbehalten so zu drillen. Wäre für mich einfach zu umständlich und seltsam ruckelig dazu wenn es um Großfische geht.
> Ich hatte mal fünf VHS (16 Std.) Kasseten von den Profiblinker Brüdern, die haben ausschlierßlich so gedrillt.Auch Fische wie Großwaller und Störe von 250 Kg im Wolgadelta.
> Dabei haben sie heckgebremste Rollen verwendet und es sogar geschafft, als sie ein Getriebe geschrottet haben, die Rolle mit einer bauartgleichen zu wechseln,wohlgemerkt mit einem tobenden Beluga am Band!
> Trotzdem ist das eine seltsame Methode zu drillen wenn es einfacher, auch anders geht!
> Wozu habe ich schließlich eine Bremse an meiner Rolle und vor allem, die hab ich unter Umständen noch teuer bezahlt, beim Kauf einer guten Rolle.



Da bin ich voll und ganz bei dir. 



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Aber dieses rückwärtskurbel Drill wäre der für mich einzige Grund für eine Lebensberechtigung dieser Funktion an an einer Rolle, aber da ich nicht so drille, weiß ich sicher dieses Detail ist für mich vollkommen unnötig!
> Taxidermist



So gehen die Meinungen auseinander. Grade diese fragwürdige Drilltechnik wäre für mich fast ein Grund keine "Rücklaufsperrenentsperrung " einzubauen.

Als kleine nützliche Funktion die ich nicht ständig aber immer wieder gerne nutze liebe ich sie aber.


----------



## pike-81 (25. November 2011)

*AW: Rücklaufsperre defekt, wie reparieren?*

Geil, mir geht hier einer ab!
Und die Rolle von Themenstarter ist wahrscheinlich immer noch hinüber!
Petri


----------



## Taxidermist (25. November 2011)

*AW: Rücklaufsperre defekt, wie reparieren?*



> Geil, mir geht hier einer ab!



Lass dich dabei nicht von Honeyball erwischen, sonst landest du auch auf seiner Liste!

Taxidermist


----------



## Katteker (25. November 2011)

*AW: Rücklaufsperre defekt, wie reparieren?*



pike-81 schrieb:


> Und die Rolle von Themenstarter ist wahrscheinlich immer noch hinüber!
> Petri




30,-EUR Rolle? Aufmachen, gucken, reparieren. 

Alternativ: Aufmachen, gucken, Müll.


----------



## Sensitivfischer (25. November 2011)

*AW: Rücklaufsperre defekt, wie reparieren?*



Katteker schrieb:


> 30,-EUR Rolle? Aufmachen, gucken, reparieren.
> 
> Alternativ: Aufmachen, gucken, Müll.



Bei dem TE seiner Rolle hat wahrscheinlich bloß das Nadellager 'nen Hänger, weil das Fett über die Zeit Dreck gesammelt und sich verhärtet hat.
Wahrscheinlich reicht bloßes ent- und neu fetten.
Die Ruten dazu werden garantiert die Majesti Carp gewesen sein, Glückwunsch dazu, sind die geilsten Stöckchen die man für < 50€uro kaufen kann.

Was die Entsperrung der Rücklaufsperre angeht:
Ich bin auch so ein Clown, der gerne mit ausgeschalteter Rücklaufsperre drillt. Nicht die komfortabelste Art des Fischbändigens, aber man spürt verdammt gut, wie die Verbindung zum Fisch ist und kann mit etwas Übung die Kraft besser dosieren, die man nicht nur der Schnur sondern auch dem Fisch zumuten kann. Gerade im Grenzbereich, wenn die Schnur sehr fein oder der Fisch auszuschlitzen droht, drille ich gerne, in dem ich Schnur über Rückwärtskurbeln statt über Bremse gebe.

Aber auch der Normaloangler kann mit dem Rücklauf was anfangen:
Du sitzt im Boot oder auf einem Felsvorsprung, willst wissen wie tief der Grund unter dir ist.
Jetzt gibt's zwei Möglichkeiten:
1. Du weißt den Schnureinzug deiner Rolle, machst den Bügel auf lässt Schnur ab bis sie erschlafft. Dann Schnur einholen bis Schnur stramm wird und ab da die Kurbelumdrehungen zählen, bis das Blei am Ende der Schnur an der Wasseroberfläche erscheint. Schnureinzug in Meter multipliziert mit der Anzahl der Kurbelumdrehungen = Wassertiefe in Meter
2. Blei am Ende der Schnur über den ausgeschalteten Rücklauf absenken und die Kurbelumdrehungen zählen........

Von wirklich brauchen, kann man bei der Entsperrmöglichkeit der Rücklaufsperre allerdings wirklich nicht reden.


----------



## Ronny Kohlmann (25. November 2011)

*AW: Rücklaufsperre defekt, wie reparieren?*



Sensitivfischer schrieb:


> Bei dem TE seiner Rolle hat wahrscheinlich bloß das Nadellager 'nen Hänger, weil das Fett über die Zeit Dreck gesammelt und sich verhärtet hat.
> Wahrscheinlich reicht bloßes ent- und neu fetten



Na das ist doch mal ein Hinweis, danke! 




> Die Ruten dazu werden garantiert die Majesti Carp gewesen sein, Glückwunsch dazu, sind die geilsten Stöckchen die man für < 50€uro kaufen kann.



Rischtisch!


----------



## Taxidermist (25. November 2011)

*AW: Rücklaufsperre defekt, wie reparieren?*



> 1. Du weißt den Schnureinzug deiner Rolle, machst den Bügel auf lässt Schnur ab bis sie erschlafft. Dann Schnur einholen bis Schnur stramm wird und ab da die Kurbelumdrehungen zählen, bis das Blei am Ende der Schnur an der Wasseroberfläche erscheint. Schnureinzug in Meter multipliziert mit der Anzahl der Kurbelumdrehungen = Wassertiefe in Meter
> 2. Blei am Ende der Schnur über den ausgeschalteten Rücklauf absenken und die Kurbelumdrehungen zählen........



Für mich das erste Argument hier wofür man die Funktion sinnvoll gebrauchen kann!



> Was die Entsperrung der Rücklaufsperre angeht:
> Ich bin auch so ein Clown, der gerne mit ausgeschalteter Rücklaufsperre drillt. Nicht die komfortabelste Art des Fischbändigens,



Nicht böse sein mit Clowns waren wirklich nur die zwei Profis gemeint!



> . Gerade im Grenzbereich, wenn die Schnur sehr fein oder der Fisch auszuschlitzen droht, drille ich gerne in dem ich Schnur über den Rücklauf gebe.



So wie ich dass auf deren Videos gesehen habe, sah es sehr ruckelig
und unharmonisch, ja fast ungelenk aus, einen Fisch auf die Weise zu drillen!
Andererseits sind die Typen sicherlich gute Angler und haben haufenweise
Fische gefangen, soll heißen im Zweifel gibt ihnen der Fangerfolg recht.
Ich stelle mir vor, dass es zumindest, wenn es um größere kampfstärkere Fische als ein paar Barsche geht, recht schwierig ist, bei Fluchten an feiner Schnur, gleichmäßig diese ablaufen zu lassen!
Was machst du denn mit der Bremse, ist die dann zu?

Taxidermist


----------



## Noob-Flyer (25. November 2011)

*AW: Rücklaufsperre defekt, wie reparieren?*



Franky schrieb:


> Seas Rob...
> http://fish.shimano-eu.com/media/fishing/techdocs/en/BTAGTE5000C_v1_m56577569830669980.pdf
> Kuckma - extra für Dich ne Explosionszeichnung  :m
> Wenn ich das richtig interpretiere, hat das Ding kein Nadellager? Auf jeden Fall lohnt sich eine Reinigung von allem um das Teil 7409 herum. Mit Petroleum oder WD40 entfetten, abtrocknen und mit Öl und neuem leichten Fett (z.B. Schmierfix von LiquiMoly, Kugellagerfett von Nigrin (beides wasserbeständig)) wieder zusammenbasteln



Bei mir war mal das gleiche Problem bei einer Twinpower. Du musst nicht nur um das Teil 7409 reinigen, sondern du musst dieses öffnen. Mach es sauber und wisch alle Teile gut ab. Wenn nur ein minimaler! Ölfilm auf den zylindrischen Elemente bleibt reicht das vollkommen. Ich habe meine damals quasi lappentrocken gemacht und nicht geölt und läuft wieder seit Jahren.


----------



## Sensitivfischer (25. November 2011)

*AW: Rücklaufsperre defekt, wie reparieren?*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Für mich das erste Argument hier wofür man die Funktion sinnvoll gebrauchen kann!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich habe diese Technik, *in einem Film*, bislang auch nur bei diesen zwei Profiblinkerfutzis gesehen.
15 Jahre zuvor hatte ich es live in England erlebt, dass Angler so Fische ermüden und es daraufhin auch einmal ausprobiert.
Ich fand Gefallen daran und praktiziere diese Methode seither situationsabhängig, nicht immer!
Abgesehen davon drille ich so auch mit einer Wenderolle beim Driftangeln im Fluss.


----------



## jkc (26. November 2011)

*AW: Rücklaufsperre defekt, wie reparieren?*

Hi, wenn Ihr schon dabei seid über den Sinn von Rücklaufsperren zu sinnieren: Ich nutze diese eigentlich regelmäßig nur um die Rollen in die richtige Transportstellung / Lagerstellung zu bringen, dass heißt meistens: Spulenhub eingefahren und Rollenbügel auf die Seite der Kurbel oder in Richtung Rollenfuß, gerade bei noch aufmontierten Ruten ist es ärgerlich, wenn man dabei eine viertel Kurbelumdrehung zu weit dreht und man ohne ausschaltbare Rücklaufsperre nochmal 4 bis 8 oder mehr Kurbelumdrehungen machen müsste um wieder die gleiche Position zu bekommen.

Grüße JK


----------

